# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  YAPE, self-driving home delivery system, e-Novia S.p.A., Milan, Italy

## Airicist

Developer - e-Novia S.p.A.

yapemobility.it

instagram.com/yape_mobility

linkedin.com/company/yape

Managing Director and Board Member - Enrico Silani

CTO - Simone Fiorenti

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "This self-driving delivery robot uses facial recognition to unlock the goodies"

by Trevor Mogg
December 27, 2017

Article "Italian delivery drone takes to the streets"

by Ben Coxworth
December 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 15, 2019

"YAPE, first delivery with Japan Post"

February 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Milan Digital Week: Yape

Published on Aug 11, 2019

----------

